# Grocery Store Profit Margins



## sqkcrk

Set your own price and don't worry about what the store has to make. That's my pov.

When I started I sold to stores at the same price as they were paying their other suppliers. Now I sell it to stores at a price I like and if they buy it they have no problem marking it up and selling it. 

What their profit is I have no idea. One store adds 100%, most don't.


----------



## Grant

I sell through farmer's markets, road side stands, flea markets and through wholesale grocery stores. Since I live in a small town and I have a lot of driveway honor box sales, I have a gentleman's agreement with my grocery stores to try and keep retail prices close to what I charge. 

I worked out a deal with the first grocery store to discount my honey about 25% so they can sell it for about what I charge. When I take a load of honey in, my invoice reads my charge to them and a "suggested retail price." Some stores charge a little more than my suggested price when it reaches the shelf. I figure my wholesale price is what I really charge for my honey, then if I sell it, I collect that extra mark-up myself for my time and energy.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## rainesridgefarm

most food items are between a 20 and 40 percent margin. most of my stores charge a 35% margin on my product. So if you sell to the store for $3.50lb they will mark it up $1.23 for a sale price of $4.72 or just round it up to $4.99. so you can look at it as a 45% mark up or a 35% margin. Most stores talk in Margin not markup so if you go prospecting you can talk their lingo. I do have a few high end stores that will do a 60% margin and you see the sales difference in volume of sales.


----------

